# considering options



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

considering options and burn rate for relatively comfortable life based on brief details below. Im thinking a possible 15-20 years ???, would reduce burn rate from some internet work...., thoughts ?, thanks. 

Age - under 50.
Funds - approx 19mill baht
wife and kid


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Not enough info.

How far under 50? Significant effect on visa options depending on the answer.

Age of the child - school age or older? International schooling can get fairly expensive.

Location in Thailand, based on what is important/desirable to you and your family, can make a major difference in outflow.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Let's take your 20 year figure - in simplest terms your annual burn rate for the 19 million baht is 950,000 , equating to 80,000 per month. For a single person this is just feasible (today) assuming "comfortable" lifestyle with a small "c". Wife and child included makes this almost certainly unrealistic , so you'd be needing some serious top-up income from internet work.

Difficult dilemma.The 19 million capital amount wouldn't give you enough potential income with all of it invested in today's investment climate , while burning it off leaves you dangerously open to running out of money towards the end of life. 

Suggest you concentrate on building up capital reserves further before embarking on that Thailand retirement plan.


----------



## somtamboo (Jun 12, 2010)

Buy some property, rent it out so you get an income and watch the capital grow. With that kind of cash, you should get a decent monthly return. And if you do get short in 20 years, you can sell a few of them.


----------

